# Line Overload



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Got a couple questions about overloading line. I've heard a lot of people load their rods with one weight higher line than what the rod is built for. If it is so beneficial to do so then why doesn't everyone? What drawbacks should I be aware of? Also, should sinking lines ever be considered for overloading on a rod?

I just found out that I won my choice of two fly lines and I have an 8wt that needs to be spooled, hence the reason for all the questions. I want to get a floating line and a sinking line but not sure what sink rate to get for waters around here. Thanks for any input ya'll can give me!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seasoned veteran eletist flycasters like myself would never think of overloading a flyline!

But adding a bigger bobber, ah I mean strike indicator, and a couple of split shot is OK.



Seriously, I have used soft, progressive action fly rods more than any, spending as much time pushing bamboo and fiberglas than graphite, and have developed a casting style particular to that type of rod. I struggle casting the new fast action tip-flex rods. I have to force myself to shorten my stroke and get the forward-motion timing right and get thru it.

I have flylines that are a half size bigger, a Cortland and a Rio I think, And have good luck with them.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Rio makes a line that is a 1/2 weight heavier but they will call their 5 1/2 wt a 5 wt and so on. I spoke with one of the Rio reps that was in a fly shop, and having a heavier line makes it easier. I'm not sure what the other manufactures do on lines, but if one is doing it, others will match.

I have a 10' sink tip that is +1wt and put on a line that is +1wt also vs the rod wt. It cast fine. Easy to cast larger heavy bead head flies.

If you are wanting to fish a semi dry, then strip it back just under the surface in some current, I have used the setup I listed above. I guess the trout think it's a caddis or something. Seems to work pretty well at times.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

Overloading a rod just makes it easier to feel the rod load, (helpful with beginners). However you sacrifice distance on the cast. Sometimes on cheaper rods it can really help, (I've got a little WW Griggs, I'm convinced is mislabeled). Good rods, with an reasonably experience caster, you'd be better off just using the rod's weight of line.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My 1wt is loaded with 2wt line and I love it for tossing dries but worthless if you have to nymph.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise everyone. Sounds like the rod action has a lot to do with it. I think I may consider taking back my fast action 8wt and get something more on the moderate side.

I did a little research about rod weights and lines and my take on it is that a rod is designed to have so much line weight out while casting. Bumping the line weight up can help the rod load more easily but could it also contribute to a broken tip while casting if the tip is only meant for some much weight?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> .....................................Bumping the line weight up can help the rod load more easily but could it also contribute to a broken tip while casting if the tip is only meant for some much weight?


No, going up one size won't contribute to rod failure.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a good link on breaking rod tips:

http://www.midcurrent.com/flyfishing/br ... _rods.aspx


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What are you fishing for with the 8wt ??????


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The concept of line weight is to more easily be able to "match" a rod with a line that will load and cast well.

Clothes have sizes too for the same reason, but you've probably noticed that some brands run big or small.

Over-lining a rod is usually done because the stick is more stiff/fast than a typical rod of that weight. It's not bad, it's just a matter of finding a line the rod casts well with. If you normally wear a large T-shirt but find an XL that fits, wear it.

Line ratings are more a set of guidelines than actual rules.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Here's a good link on breaking rod tips:
> 
> http://www.midcurrent.com/flyfishing/br ... _rods.aspx


Good stuff.

Breaking rod tips by high sticking is especially a problem with the fast-tip rods.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Way long time ago, I read about overweighting line for a given rod rating.
The reason given back then was that if a given rod was designed to load with 30 feet of line out, then with a heavier line it would load fully with only 25 feet out, or whatever.
This was touted as the solution for using a fly rod on smaller water where you may never NEED 30 feet of line, so you never get a good cast with the marked weight.

Using the heavier line allows you to make a good presentation even on smaller water that you can't make a full cast on.

Not sure how that theory actually paid off, but that was the reason given for it THEN. :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

we already talked about this subject a few months ago....

Here's what I wrote before-


> First off, I don't recommend that anyone upsize the size of the fly line that you are fishing. The rods are designed to throw a certain weight (grains of fly line) and I think many use a heavier line as a crutch to make up for casting flaws. Casting correctly, a 5 will throw a 5 and a 6 will throw a 6 just fine with good casting techniques. By throwing one size larger fly line, you are going to hurt the accuracy of your casts. The usual result when throwing dries is the tip of your line landing dogleg left or dogleg right, depending on which hand you cast with.
> 
> As far as taper goes, there is so much more than just weight forward or double taper anymore. Fly line tapers have become very specialized now days. I will use Rio and Scientific Anglers as an example because they are the two lines in which every other line out there is compared to and definitely the most popular two brands available. There are aggresive WF's such as a Rio Grand, Rio Nymph, SA Nymph, and SA GPX. Less Aggressive (more delicate) weight forward tapers would be SA XPS, SA Trout, Rio Selective Trout II, and Rio Windcutter II. Lines like the Rio Gold, SA Expert Distance (one of my fav's), and Rio Outbound have long front tapers that allow advanced casters to carry a lot of line before shooting, making it possible to throw maximum distances. (aggressive lines allow a strong turnover at medium distances. The heads are too short to carry lots of line for distance casting) Lines like the Wincutter have a front belly that is one size lighter (which makes it thinner to cut through the wind) with a rear belly that is one size heavier (to compensate for the light front belly on longer casts). GPX and Grand lines are already sized one half size larger to better load up fast action rods. (not designed for medium fast or medium actions)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Packfish said:


> What are you fishing for with the 8wt ??????


I'm going to use it to catch a tubefish on the LP! :lol:

No really it will be used for saltwater inshore species like red drum, speckled trout and occasional spanish macs and jack cravelle whenever I'm home in SC. It will also become my beefy stillwater rig for larger trout waters and bass lakes here in Utah.

@threshershark - I like the way you put that. Analogies always put things in perspective for me.

Thanks again everyone for all the great info... I feel way smarter now! Problem is I still don't know what to get. I'm thinking I'll just stick with whats rated for the rod and go from there but there are so many choices! Oh well I'll figure it out.


----------

